# Bought new SSD, having odd problem



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 27, 2012)

So my dad bought Mushkin Enhanced Chronos MKNSSDCR120GB 2.5" 120GB ... last week and i installed it the other day. Now my dad has some really old hdd's in his system (his computer mirror's mine except for the hard drives and the video card) so I replaced a WD 80GB hdd with the SSD linked above. Now normally, windows should boot in about 15 seconds but it still takes 2 minutes to load. However, once it actually gets to the welcome screen, everything is screaming fast and opens instantly. He has a few games installed via steam on there and it loads much quicker than before. 

Ive attached some before and after screenshots of his old hdd compared to the SSD.

The only other thing I can think of is a problem with the motherboard. Thoughts?

Old HDD:






New SSD:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you do a fresh install of the OS? Or is it a clone of his old HDD?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 27, 2012)

Fresh install. It also has the latest firmware preinstalled.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Fresh install. It also has the latest firmware preinstalled.



Looks like you didn't set it to AHCI in the bios before installing windows. Also for the test, set it to 0 fill and see what happens.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

I did. It was set to it by default.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I did. It was set to it by default.



Did you plug it into SATA III slot? Looks like its running at SATA II speeds from a SATA II slot


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

Its sata 3 yes i get the same results on mine as well. according to a rep at mushkin the 550 & 525 speeds are for really large file transfers and its tested using as Ssd or something like that i can't recall exactly atm.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Its sata 3 yes i get the same results on mine as well. according to a rep at mushkin the 550 & 525 speeds are for really large file transfers and its tested using as Ssd or something like that i can't recall exactly atm.



you sure its SATA III sounds like if you took an old WD 80GB out of it sounds like theres an old board in there too with SATA II.


----------



## TheOne (Jul 28, 2012)

Make sure you use the gray SATA ports as those are your true SATAIII ports.

As for the benchmark, run ATTO or set CrystalDiskMark to 0 Fill to check for advertised speed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

TheOne said:


> Make sure you use the gray SATA ports as those are your true SATAIII ports.
> 
> As for the benchmark, run ATTO or set CrystalDiskMark to 0 Fill to check for advertised speed.



hes talking about his dads system, that im pretty sure does not have SATA III if it had an old 80GB WD drive on it prior


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> you sure its SATA III sounds like if you took an old WD 80GB out of it sounds like theres an old board in there too with SATA II.


Yes I am sure. Its an 1155 board. Hence how i said in the OP that his system mirrors mine. Just because it had an 80GB hdd in there doesnt mean the system is ancient and doesnt have SATA 3. 



TheOne said:


> Make sure you use the gray SATA ports as those are your true SATAIII ports.
> 
> As for the benchmark, run ATTO or set CrystalDiskMark to 0 Fill to check for advertised speed.


Its using the gray SATA port and ATTO is the one i couldnt think of earlier. 



nvidiaintelftw said:


> hes talking about his dads system, that im pretty sure does not have SATA III if it had an old 80GB WD drive on it prior



Like i said. My dads computer mirrors mine except for the hard drives and the video card and the hard drives he has have been the same hard drives he's had since he had a S939 system.

Fact of the matter is this: my dad and I have the same exact SSD and we get the same exact performance out of it. We have the same motherboard, RAM, CPU (except mine is the K version), SSD and Windows 7 Pro is installed on both our SSD's. It takes my computer ~15 seconds to load windows from the starting windows screen to loading everything and hitting the desktop. It takes my dad over 2 minutes on his SSD and it was even longer on his 80GB hdd. So something is wrong somewhere. His POST even takes a tad bit longer than mine.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 28, 2012)

is the cable a sata 3?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 28, 2012)

Elmo said:


> is the cable a sata 3?



doesn't matter, expect if he uses one of the very first SATA-1/SATA-150 cables those can give trouble. Newer cables shouldn't


----------



## TheOne (Jul 28, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Fact of the matter is this: my dad and I have the same exact SSD and we get the same exact performance out of it. We have the same motherboard, RAM, CPU (except mine is the K version), SSD and Windows 7 Pro is installed on both our SSD's. It takes my computer ~15 seconds to load windows from the starting windows screen to loading everything and hitting the desktop. It takes my dad over 2 minutes on his SSD and it was even longer on his 80GB hdd. So something is wrong somewhere. His POST even takes a tad bit longer than mine.



Make sure the BIOS/UEFI is set properly, mirroring yours, and that the drivers and BIOS/UEFI are up to date.

You could also try installing the drive into your system and see if it has the same boot time.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

Elmo said:


> is the cable a sata 3?





puma99dk| said:


> doesn't matter, *except* if he uses one of the very first SATA-1/SATA-150 cables those can give trouble. Newer cables shouldn't


Im using the SATA cables that come included with the motherboard. 



TheOne said:


> Make sure the BIOS/UEFI is set properly, mirroring yours, and that the drivers and BIOS/UEFI are up to date.
> 
> You could also try installing the drive into your system and see if it has the same boot time.


The hard drives/ssd drives are set up for ACHI and are set up for hot swapping. Unless im missing something else that I havent thought of? 

I definately could do that but the sole reason why I havent is because even on the 80GB hdd, it basically did the same thing. But would take a LOT longer than 2 minutes to get past the "Starting Windows" screen.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 28, 2012)

bottom line: shitty SSD


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> bottom line: shitty SSD



Riiiiight...cause if that was the case, id be having the same issue with mine and im not. 

If you dont have anything constructive to say, dont bother posting at all. Your comment is absolutely useless.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

Theres a problem, but idk what it is. try running ATTO. Crystal disk is a shitty benchmark.

You installed all the mobo drivers too right because boot should not take that long unless your dad has all his programs set to start on bootup.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Theres a problem, but idk what it is. try running ATTO. Crystal disk is a shitty benchmark.
> 
> You installed all the mobo drivers too right because boot should not take that long unless your dad has all his programs set to start on bootup.



Ill run ATTO but once i actually get to the Windows Welcome screen, everything is super quick to load like it should be with an SSD. He has quite a few things that load up on Windows just because he can now since he has an SSD and it loads instantly. The only thing wrong is how long it takes to boot once it starts to load windows.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill run ATTO but once i actually get to the Windows Welcome screen, everything is super quick to load like it should be with an SSD. He has quite a few things that load up on Windows just because he can now since he has an SSD and it loads instantly. The only thing wrong is how long it takes to boot once it starts to load windows.



yeah idk why boot takes so long, thats beyond me. I have a Vertex 2 90GB and boot is like 35 sec


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is the ATTO benchmark for my dad's drive.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 28, 2012)

If you are getting the same performance from both systems once your are in windows, then...
And, this just an opinion, he has different software/hardware loading in the beginning.
Could be drivers, dlls, scheduled items, external devices, etc..

Use the "msconfig" utility and load both machines with a diagnostics startup.
Or, use a fresh install (clean, nothing added) windows install on both machines.
Make sure you have not tweaked either machines to get a fair comparison.

A couple of startup items, loading dlls, or services can really add time to a startup.
So, unless they are *exactly* the same, it is comparing apples to oranges at startup.
Especially, if you see the same performance after windows has started and stabilized.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 28, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Here is the ATTO benchmark for my dad's drive.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120728/Mushkin_120GB_SSD_Benchmark.png



ATTO is showing the right numbers...I guess because uses larger files
The drive seems OK but Win shouldn't take more than 10-15 sec to go to Desktop
Tip1 : reset BIOS (does wonders)
Tip2 : Enable TRIM (Should be enabled by default)
         Disable Prefetch
         Disable Superfetch
         Disable Indexing
         Disable Write Caching
         Disable System restore
         Disable Hibernate
         Disable Page file (only if you have a lot of RAM)
         Disable De-fragmentation


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> ATTO is showing the right numbers...I guess because uses larger files
> The drive seems OK but Win shouldn't take more than 10-15 sec to go to Desktop
> Tip1 : reset BIOS (does wonders)
> Tip2 : Enable TRIM (Should be enabled by default)
> ...



Oh jesus OCZ has brainwashed a few more people. Do not Disable Prefetch, superfetch, indexing, etc. Windows will configure everything once it detects an SSD. only thing you should really disable is defrag, system restore, and write caching. Indexing should also be turned on because turning it off actually makes the SSD work harder to fine programs and its actually slower that way, and reduces the life of the drive.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

95Viper said:


> If you are getting the same performance from both systems once your are in windows, then...
> And, this just an opinion, he has different software/hardware loading in the beginning.
> Could be drivers, dlls, scheduled items, external devices, etc..
> 
> ...



I will try running msconfig with diagnostics and see what that result yields. as far as doing a fresh format it was doing the exact same thing its doing now when i installed windows. in fact it was giving me a helluva time at the very last step of the windows installation. took a good 45 minutes at that stage and i was installing windows from a flash drive to the ssd


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I will try running msconfig with diagnostics and see what that result yields. as far as doing a fresh format it was doing the exact same thing its doing now when i installed windows. in fact it was giving me a helluva time at the very last step of the windows installation. took a good 45 minutes at that stage and i was installing windows from a flash drive to the ssd



well your drive seems to be working fine based on that ATTO bench, but it still seems wierd how long that boot time is.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

I know i can't figure it either. only thing i can think of is faulty motherboard. I've tried all the sata 3 ports and i get the same result. I've even unplugged all other hdds and still the same. Also pulled the cmos battery for 30 seconds.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I know i can't figure it either. only thing i can think of is faulty motherboard. I've tried all the sata 3 ports and i get the same result. I've even unplugged all other hdds and still the same. Also pulled the cos battery for 30 seconds.



try a bump on the south bridge voltage.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2012)

Never thought of that. ill give that a try.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Never thought of that. ill give that a try.



did it help?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 30, 2012)

I havent gotten to that point yet. Been busy the past couple days. Ill get to it soon though!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 1, 2012)

Stupid question but what is the south bridge labled as on 1155 systems? Im nite seeing anything in the biosphere that slaps me in the face and says "south bridge."


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 1, 2012)

are you sure its not a driver idiling and holding up the system?  He may not have even noticed with the 80 GB because it was so slow.

the problem is clearly not with the SSD, check your boot logs, run msconfig, see what is loading up.  Does it take long to load into safemode?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Oh jesus OCZ has brainwashed a few more people. Do not Disable Prefetch, superfetch, indexing, etc. Windows will configure everything once it detects an SSD. only thing you should really disable is defrag, system restore, and write caching. Indexing should also be turned on because turning it off actually makes the SSD work harder to fine programs and its actually slower that way, and reduces the life of the drive.



Just disable defrag. Thats it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 1, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> are you sure its not a driver idiling and holding up the system?  He may not have even noticed with the 80 GB because it was so slow.
> 
> the problem is clearly not with the SSD, check your boot logs, run msconfig, see what is loading up.  Does it take long to load into safemode?



Completely forgot to do that. Below is a copied/pasted list of everything that loads with Windows after enabling boot logging in msconfig:



> Service Pack 1 8  1 2012 16:44:21.125
> Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
> Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
> Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
> ...


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 2, 2012)

Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
 Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
 Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
 Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS

it looks like its attempting to reload this driver 4 times... 5 if you count that it loaded successfully before, I would start here.

Loaded driver \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn\x64\RaInfo.sys
Loaded driver \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LMIRfsDriver.sys

This looks interesting...

Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
 Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys

It is trying to load this twice, which could also cause a slowdown as it waits, retries.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 2, 2012)

Have you tried using intel AHCI driver instead of MSAHCI driver.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 2, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
> Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
> Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
> Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
> ...



What would u suggest?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 2, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What would u suggest?



unplug all the USB devices from the laptop and go to MSconfig and click the diagnostic option on the startup tab - does it still take long to load?

Let us know if the diagnostic boot still hangs.

My bet is that it is a funky network driver.  if you want to try to uninstall the network drivers from the control panel and the wifi software, reboot, and re-install that might fix it.


----------



## WhoDecidedThat (Aug 2, 2012)

I am guessing it's the NDProxy.sys .
This guy too had a similar problem. Check it out. It might help.
http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/197363-windows-xp-booting-slower-ndproxysys/

Srv.sys is also a network related file. So I guess something is wrong with your network.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 2, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> unplug all the USB devices from the laptop and go to MSconfig and click the diagnostic option on the startup tab - does it still take long to load?
> 
> Let us know if the diagnostic boot still hangs.
> 
> My bet is that it is a funky network driver.  if you want to try to uninstall the network drivers from the control panel and the wifi software, reboot, and re-install that might fix it.


ill try reinstalling the drivers. it's a desktop too btw.



blanarahul said:


> I am guessing it's the NDProxy.sys .
> This guy too had a similar problem. Check it out. It might help.
> http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/197363-windows-xp-booting-slower-ndproxysys/
> 
> Srv.sys is also a network related file. So I guess something is wrong with your network.


Ill check that link out for sure thanks! as for something being wrong with the network i highly doubt it since the other 3 computers in the house don't have this issue.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 2, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> ill try reinstalling the drivers. it's a desktop too btw.
> 
> 
> Ill check that link out for sure thanks! as for something being wrong with the network i highly doubt it since the other 3 computers in the house don't have this issue.



try the diagnostic startup... one way for sure to tell that it is drivers is if the diagnostic boot does not take long.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 2, 2012)

Must be the drivers. I did the diagnostic startup and it took maybe 10 seconds to load windows.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Must be the drivers. I did the diagnostic startup and it took maybe 10 seconds to load windows.



Dude have you checks for root kits?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 3, 2012)

It's been doing it on a fresh install of windows so root kits arent the issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 3, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It's been doing it on a fresh install of windows so root kits arent the issue.



Fresh install of windows doesn't mean you got rid of a root kit. They like to hide in the MBR also.

I'm not saying you got one. Im just saying it could be an issue. Delete all partions and reinstall into one. Only then will it create a new MBR.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fresh install of windows doesn't mean you got rid of a root kit. They like to hide in the MBR also.
> 
> I'm not saying you got one. Im just saying it could be an issue. Delete all partions and reinstall into one. Only then will it create a new MBR.



Impossible. It was on a brand new SSD fresh out of the wrapped box and it was having the issue. 

Batou1986 mentioned using an intel AHCI driver instead of the MSAHCI. I went ahead and downloaded the intel rapid storage technology driver and Windows loads in 13 seconds, down from 3 minutes.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 3, 2012)

def drivers, rootkits don't take that long to load


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 3, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> hes talking about his dads system, that im pretty sure does not have SATA III if it had an old 80GB WD drive on it prior



lol i have a 30 gb ibm travelstar running windows 7 ultimate here (admittedly i only have space for one game  ) but this is for the places i mod at so  (btw it has a parallel ata port )

saying that ,although i have a X58 ud7 with sata 3 ports ,it kinda runs my samsung 830 256 gb drive at just above sata 2 speeds (it has a marvel controller on the board) cry:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 3, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Impossible. It was on a brand new SSD fresh out of the wrapped box and it was having the issue.
> 
> Batou1986 mentioned using an intel AHCI driver instead of the MSAHCI. I went ahead and downloaded the intel rapid storage technology driver and Windows loads in 13 seconds, down from 3 minutes.



Oh I didnt know it was a brand new drive. Carry on!


----------

